# Comment supprimer ces foutus blancs dans iTunes ???



## cham (30 Avril 2003)

Hello

Savez-vous si on peut supprimer les blancs entre 2 pistes lors de la lecture dans iTunes (4) sans pour autant faire des fondus ou autre ?
Genre pour un live ou Anthology des Beatles : 34 titres sur 1 CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ça promet !

Merci


----------



## silirius (30 Avril 2003)

tu peux spécifié pour chaque fichier le début du morceau et la fin =&gt; si tu as un blac de 10 sec ben tu retarde le début de 10 sec


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * tu peux spécifié pour chaque fichier le début du morceau et la fin =&gt; si tu as un blac de 10 sec ben tu retarde le début de 10 sec  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais ce que veux faire cham62 (si j'ai bien compri) c'est faire en sorte que les palges s'enchainent de facon fluide (pendant les applaudissements sur un live par ex) apres gravure ,comme sur un CD vendu dans le commerce. Or Si on grave la play list d'un live importée dans iTunes il persiste un minuscule blanc (1/10 sec a vue de nez) fort désagréable entre les pistes meme si on réglé le temps entre les plages a 0 sec. Dans iTunes 3 il me semble qu'il est impossible de faire disparaitre ce blanc, qu'en est-il avec iTunes 4, j'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer...
Si non peut etre que Roxio Jam sait faire ca mais c'est pas donné...


----------



## Didier Guillion (1 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Dans ITunes 4 : Itunes&gt;Preferences&gt;Gravure&gt;Intervalle entre les morceaux : aucun.

Mais je ne l'ai pas essayé...

Cordialement


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Dans ITunes 4 : Itunes&gt;Preferences&gt;Gravure&gt;Intervalle entre les morceaux : aucun.

Mais je ne l'ai pas essayé...

Cordialement   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut que j'essaye mais en tous cas sur la version 3 ca marche pas (toujours ce petit blanc d'1/10 sec)


----------



## decoris (3 Mai 2003)

il suffit de mettre "lecture en fondu", et de regler le temps sur 0 secondes...


----------



## cham (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * il suffit de mettre "lecture en fondu", et de regler le temps sur 0 secondes...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non non, j'ai déjà essayé, il y a un blanc d'environ 1 seconde entre les pistes. On l'entend facilement sur un live.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Mai 2003)

Au contraire, il faut mettre le fondu à 10 ou 12 sec pour que ça marche. Ils seront mixés sur 10 ou 12 sec alors...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Faut que j'essaye mais en tous cas sur la version 3 ca marche pas (toujours ce petit blanc d'1/10 sec)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Normal, cette fonction n'existait pas en version 3.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Normal, cette fonction n'existait pas en version 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu est sur???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre je viens de decouvrir que sur la version 4 il y'a une fonction pour egaliser le niveau sonnore des plages pour la gravure et plus seulement pour l'écoute. Pratique pouir les compil!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Tu est sur???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai lu quelqu'un qui affirmait ceci sur le forum... Mais je n'ai plus iTunes 3, je ne peux donc pas vérifier. En tout cas il me semble que ça n'était pas possible.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai lu quelqu'un qui affirmait ceci sur le forum... Mais je n'ai plus iTunes 3, je ne peux donc pas vérifier. En tout cas il me semble que ça n'était pas possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Idem je n'ai plus iTunes 3 mais je suis (quasi) sur que cette fonction existait dans les pref de gravure mais que néanmoins il persistait ce fameux petit blanc pénible


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Mai 2003)

Je me demnde pourquoi je me fatigue à répondre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il faut régler le fondu sur 5 à 12 sec pour supprimer les blancs !

Et oui cette fonction faisait partie de la version 3.


----------



## cham (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr /> * Il faut régler le fondu sur 5 à 12 sec pour supprimer les blancs ! * 

[/QUOTE]

"J'ai plus de musique, mais j'ai plus de blanc !" (© Merci Bernard) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, sérieusement, en faisant un fondu de 12 s, bien sûr qu'il n'y a plus de blanc, mais il manque 12 s sur chaque piste. Moi ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir écouter un live comme sur ma chaîne hi-fi, avec les pistes en entier et pas de blanc entre elles.


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2003)

Si c'est pour un disque en particulier (le Live des Beatles cité au début par exemple), peut-être est-il possible de mettre les 34 fichiers mp3 bout à bout (via le lecteur Quicktime) et de réenregistrer en un seul fichier mp3... (juste une idée, car je n'ai pas essayé)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par remyleroy:</font><hr /> * Si c'est pour un disque en particulier (le Live des Beatles cité au début par exemple), peut-être est-il possible de mettre les 34 fichiers mp3 bout à bout (via le lecteur Quicktime) et de réenregistrer en un seul fichier mp3... (juste une idée, car je n'ai pas essayé)  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est effectivement une idée... mais un peu fastidieuse si tu as un certain nombre de CD live...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * 

"J'ai plus de musique, mais j'ai plus de blanc !" (© Merci Bernard) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, sérieusement, en faisant un fondu de 12 s, bien sûr qu'il n'y a plus de blanc, mais il manque 12 s sur chaque piste. Moi ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir écouter un live comme sur ma chaîne hi-fi, avec les pistes en entier et pas de blanc entre elles.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors dans ce cas, soit il faut passer par Jam (transitions éditables), soit faire 1 seule piste AIFF (ou MP3) de l'album complet.


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est effectivement une idée... mais un peu fastidieuse si tu as un certain nombre de CD live...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il doit y avoir moyen de faire un script AppleScript pour automatiser ça...


----------



## cham (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr /> * Alors dans ce cas, soit il faut passer par Jam (transitions éditables), soit faire 1 seule piste AIFF (ou MP3) de l'album complet.  * 

[/QUOTE]
OK, mais est-ce qu'on peut éditer les transitions dans Jam, mais continuer à utiliser iTunes pour la lecture ?
Sinon, est-ce que quelqu'un sait à quoi sont dus ces blancs et si c'est quelque chose qu'Apple pourrait facilement améliorer (voire même un programmeur tiers) ?

Merci


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par remyleroy:</font><hr /> * Si c'est pour un disque en particulier (le Live des Beatles cité au début par exemple), peut-être est-il possible de mettre les 34 fichiers mp3 bout à bout (via le lecteur Quicktime) et de réenregistrer en un seul fichier mp3... (juste une idée, car je n'ai pas essayé)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Depuis la v. 3 pour avoir une seule piste... plus simple: tu sélectionnes le CD dans la fenêtre de gauche et tu vas dans le Menu Avancés &gt; joindre les pistes du CD. Tu n'auras plus qu'une seule piste.
Pratique sur le seul disque pour lequel je l'ai utilisé: 2 many DJ's ( As heard on Radio Soulwax Pt2).


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Non, sérieusement, en faisant un fondu de 12 s, bien sûr qu'il n'y a plus de blanc, mais il manque 12 s sur chaque piste. Moi ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir écouter un live comme sur ma chaîne hi-fi, avec les pistes en entier et pas de blanc entre elles.    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai sur mon iTunes depuis longtemps la lecture en fondu activée avec la valeur 0 et c'est en général parfait pour les lives, les mixes, etc. Bien sûr il ne faut pas que les MP3 en eux même comportent le moindre blanc au début ou à la fin. En ce qui concerne la gravure je sais pas, j'utilise touijours Toast, qui ne produit pas de blanc si on le souhaite.

'+


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teo:</font><hr /> * 
Depuis la v. 3 pour avoir une seule piste... plus simple: tu sélectionnes le CD dans la fenêtre de gauche et tu vas dans le Menu Avancés &gt; joindre les pistes du CD. Tu n'auras plus qu'une seule piste.
Pratique sur le seul disque pour lequel je l'ai utilisé: 2 many DJ's ( As heard on Radio Soulwax Pt2).   * 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent ca! Je me suis toujours demandé a quoi servait cette fonction!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Une fois que tu as tout l'album sur un seul mp3 tu grave et ensuite tu poubellise ce fichier qui doit etre enorme non?


----------



## Elseneur (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je rencontre le problème inverse. La lecture d'un morceau commence avant que celle du précédent soit terminée (j'ai un court laps de temps où l'on entend les deux morceaux à la fois). Certes si je coche début et fin dans I-tunes, je résous ponctuellement ce problème pour un morceau mais j'ai plus de 2000 morceaux dans I-Tunes donc j'en aurais pour un bon bout de temps si j'essaye de résoudre ainsi ce problème.
Que préconisez vous (je possède I-Tunes 10.4)?


----------



## Chrone (29 Septembre 2011)

Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais QUEL DÉTERRAGE DE TOPIC !


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2011)

iTunes / Préférences / Lecture, puis décocher "Lecture en fondu"


----------



## Elseneur (30 Septembre 2011)

ok merci.


----------



## arbaot (30 Septembre 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais QUEL DÉTERRAGE DE TOPIC !



au moins il ne recrée pas un énième fil sur le même thème donc


----------



## Elseneur (1 Octobre 2011)

Je suis simplement tombé sur ce topic via google. Et donc j'ai posé ma question.


----------



## Chrone (1 Octobre 2011)

C'est très bien justement, si tout le monde pouvait faire comme toi !


----------

